# Good Lume.........advice Wanted



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

as per header......looking for an everyday watch with good lume......I'm not after a diver too chunky/heavy,and I'm not a fan of metal straps........would like something lightweight with a rubber material or leather strap to use as daily watch..........But it has to have good lume.......I know you fella's have a lot more knowledge than me so any pointers would be grately appreciated......


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=7&product_id=7

perfect.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Scott is bang on, I have one its great.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Enter my 2000 post prize draw, that ticks all the boxes on your description :yes:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=84282&hl=&fromsearch=1

:lol:


----------

